# Who needs a motor bike



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-461072/dangerous-driving-at70mph-not-reliant-robin.html 
This is extracting the urine? or not? lol . griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dangerous driving? At 70mph? Not in a Reliant Robin! | Mail Online
> This is extracting the urine? or not? lol . griz


Sorry have been having trouble with the link. It now works, check it out & let me know. griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Sorry have been having trouble with the link. It now works, check it out & let me know. griz



I´m having trouble with links and all my internet connections this morning Griz, the storm last night has left it all a bit slow! I shall look later when my "ping" goes up!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dangerous driving? At 70mph? Not in a Reliant Robin! | Mail Online
> This is extracting the urine? or not? lol . griz



Was this in Spain then?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Was this in Spain then?


as you can see it is not spain, but how could it happen anywhere, look at the time scale, ido, griz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> as you can see it is not spain, but how could it happen anywhere, look at the time scale, ido, griz


Yes  I could see it wasnt in Spain


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*Got ya*



griz616 said:


> Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dangerous driving? At 70mph? Not in a Reliant Robin! | Mail Online
> This is extracting the urine? or not? lol . griz


GOT YA GRIZ AT LEAST WE NOW NO WHO THE DAILY MAIL READER REALLY IS


----------



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

As you all are so lucky to be in Spain and im stuck here still in blighty i must say im totaly jelouse.

Back to the thread i know a whole bunch of folks who get a whole lot more than 70 out of a plastic pig. What they do is strip off the body and turn them into trikes. Ah talkinh of Spain again what a fabulous wat of getting around in such a great climate hey.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

V2Steve said:


> As you all are so lucky to be in Spain and im stuck here still in blighty i must say im totaly jelouse.
> 
> Back to the thread i know a whole bunch of folks who get a whole lot more than 70 out of a plastic pig. What they do is strip off the body and turn them into trikes. Ah talkinh of Spain again what a fabulous wat of getting around in such a great climate hey.


but why bother? too small an engine. 
P.S. how are you doing on the transport?
griz


----------



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

griz616 said:


> but why bother? too small an engine.
> P.S. how are you doing on the transport?
> griz


No joy as yet.

Emberton's thread has been deleted for breaking rules and i have been asked to write a begging letter.
I have never writen a begging letter in my life, how do you do that??????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

V2Steve said:


> No joy as yet.
> 
> Emberton's thread has been deleted for breaking rules and i have been asked to write a begging letter.
> I have never writen a begging letter in my life, how do you do that??????



you can always PM him 

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

V2Steve said:


> No joy as yet.
> 
> Emberton's thread has been deleted for breaking rules and i have been asked to write a begging letter.
> I have never writen a begging letter in my life, how do you do that??????


Send him a private message, from his home page, griz


----------

